# TR:Killington-Pico 1/25-28-2014



## jaysunn (Jan 29, 2014)

So we headed up to K - Pico for some hiking and sliding.  Saturday we hiked up the Sherburne trail, part of the AT/LT.  It was snowing at the time, like 2:00PM EST.  My Fiance' impressed me with no crying or whining, we made it to the top 



Had a great dinner at choices Steak house on K mountain road, I highly recommend it.  I boarded on Monday since I wanted no crowds, I had the mountain to myself, I really have to give Killington staff a shoutout, place was perfect.  It seemed like it snowed all Monday, whiteout at some points.  

K in all it's glory. 


Snow:


All in all it was a great long weekend called in sick on Tuesday since I wanted to ride the groomed snow.  






We had a great time and conditions were excellent, head up if you can. 

Jaysunn


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 29, 2014)

I love to combine hiking with skiing. Did you snowshoe? 

I miss Killington. Gotta go back! BTW, if you want amazing food at Killington go to Back Behind. The ribs are incredible!

http://www.backbehind.com/


----------



## marebear (Jan 29, 2014)

Great shots. I love Killington. Go every year but, unfortunately, not this season. Thanks for the vicarious views..makes me happy!


----------



## marebear (Jan 29, 2014)

Couldn't agree more! Been going to the Back Behind since the 80's. The owners are down to earth,hard workin' folks. The food and BBQ never disappoint! Always a treat. The history of the building is interesting. They were devastated by hurricane Irene(as was most of the region), but rebuilt and are as good as ever! Do not miss this spot.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 29, 2014)

Totally agree! We went to Back Behind twice when we were at K a few weeks ago. Unfortunately it is only open Thursday-Monday so we went both Thursday and Friday. The food is worth every penny and reasonably priced and the owners are really nice. 

Only regret foodwise is the Wobbly Barn. They just can't do a steak rare and now they charge extra for their salad bar.   It's officially off our list. We liked the sushi place though.


----------



## marebear (Jan 30, 2014)

Again, we are in agreement here. The Wobbly Barn was a 1st night traditional stop for us to begin our Killington vaca every year. Then we would go to dance and party at least once during our stay. Went a few years back and took friends who had never eaten there. I talked the place up as the unofficial ambassador to the area(I swear I know parts of Vermont better than my hometown) and was actually apologizing during dinner. The prices were much higher,menu changed(not for the better)AND THE FOOD~not good. The famous salad bar,not so newsworthy at an additional charge. I know things have to change and costs go up,but that tradition has come to an end. I felt like a real "Touron" even being in that place. Real ripoff. Like you,we went to The Back Behind twice and had 2 great meals.


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 30, 2014)

@wavewheeler



> I love to combine hiking with skiing. Did you snowshoe?



I wished I packed them, the snow was much deeper than expected.  Also I had a rip along the sole of my hiking boots, I figured this out half way up.  So feet were cold!!!!

As for the food, where is backbehind located?  Is it on the access road?  As for Wobbly, they have been off our list for a while when it comes to steak.

EDIT: I see the location of backbehind from the website, thanks.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 30, 2014)

marebear said:


> I felt like a real "Touron" even being in that place.




"Touron" = tourist + moron? LOL, I like it!


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 30, 2014)

> "Touron" = tourist + moron? LOL, I like it!



Lol, I was lost on that word, was going to look it up in the urban dictionary.


----------



## marebear (Jan 30, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> "Touron" = tourist + moron? LOL, I like it!



This term is used rather frequently on the K Zone forum. It seemed fitting for my post,but I don't like it. Let's just say folks that have the resources to have a home mountain like Killington love to bash non pass holders and have many delightful labels for them. Like ive stated before, I love Vermont and have visited all of the Northeast hiking and kayaking,but I sure am tired of being lumped in as one of "them". They want the mountain up and running,but don't grasp the fact that Tourons spend $$$ and help to keep it that way. Rant over.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 30, 2014)

marebear said:


> This term is used rather frequently on the K Zone forum. It seemed fitting for my post,but I don't like it. Let's just say folks that have the resources to have a home mountain like Killington love to bash non pass holders and have many delightful labels for them. Like ive stated before, I love Vermont and have visited all of the Northeast hiking and kayaking,but I sure am tired of being lumped in as one of "them". They want the mountain up and running,but don't grasp the fact that Tourons spend $$$ and help to keep it that way. Rant over.



I hear you.  I understand the local's feelings about tourists that come in and act like they own the place.  They feel like their money gives them some sort of entitlement, and they have no respect for the fact that those places are also the local's homes.  However, it does annoy me to be lumped in with those types.  I have a huge respect for the locals, and especially the people who work to make our time there special.  I always take the time to thank people, like snow makers for instance, for what they do for the mountains.  I always tip big, and above all I'm super polite.  I was told once by a lady working in a gas station that she mistook me for a local because I said please and thank you.  That's just sad.


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 30, 2014)

@marebear


> I love Vermont and have visited all of the Northeast hiking and kayaking,but I sure am tired of being lumped in as one of "them". They want the mountain up and running,but don't grasp the fact that Tourons spend $$$ and help to keep it that way. Rant over.



I completely understand.


----------



## skifree (Jan 30, 2014)

domenicspizzeria.com
very good pizza and nice beer list


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 30, 2014)

@skifree


> domenicspizzeria.com



Love that place.


----------



## marebear (Jan 30, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I hear you.  I understand the local's feelings about tourists that come in and act like they own the place.  They feel like their money gives them some sort of entitlement, and they have no respect for the fact that those places are also the local's homes.  However, it does annoy me to be lumped in with those types.  I have a huge respect for the locals, and especially the people who work to make our time there special.  I always take the time to thank people, like snow makers for instance, for what they do for the mountains.  I always tip big, and above all I'm super polite.  I was told once by a lady working in a gas station that she mistook me for a local because I said please and thank you.  That's just sad.



I also understand the "Local's" point of view. And, like yourself, I am respectful,thankful and friendly. Over the years, I have met many cool folks and I would say my experience has been positive. I don't enjoy seeing "Don't Jersey Vermont" bumper stickers displayed in lift stations(one at gondola mid station @ Killington and a few other lifts). Seems to be acceptable,which is a shame and,frankly, insulting.I have dumped a lot of money there over a few decades. BUT: I am not so narcissistic or insecure to care enough to take it personal or stop enjoying Vermont and the awesome people Ive met there. Im sure there have been many reasons for their feelings about certain out of state visitors.I just have to win peeps over with my sparkling personality and riding skills once they discover I'm from Joisey.


----------



## skian (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice pictures.  Thanks for the report


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 30, 2014)

Here at the Jersey Shore, we locals are in a similar situation..a love-hate relationship with the tourists who come down here to the beaches during the summer season. A mixed blessing to be sure, as many are rude and they clog the roads,restaurants, beaches, etc. Of course they are vital to the economy and that is appreciated. That said, we who live here breathe a sigh of relief after Labor Day when things get back to normal and I myself tend to avoid the tourist hang outs and go a beach that locals go to.  As far as I'm concerned, NJ is way too congested in general and I'm looking forward to relocating in a few years to get away from that and other aspects I dislike.

The term we used is "Benny"..which supposedly describes the towns that are on the train line that tourists from the north use, although nowadays they all seem to drive. 

Bayonne
Elizabeth
Newark
New
York.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Here at the Jersey Shore, we locals are in a similar situation..a love-hate relationship with the tourists who come down here to the beaches during the summer season. A mixed blessing to be sure, as many are rude and they clog the roads,restaurants, beaches, etc. Of course they are vital to the economy and that is appreciated. That said, we who live here breathe a sigh of relief after Labor Day when things get back to normal and I myself tend to avoid the tourist hang outs and go a beach that locals go to.  As far as I'm concerned, NJ is way too congested in general and I'm looking forward to relocating in a few years to get away from that and other aspects I dislike.
> 
> The term we used is "Benny"..which supposedly describes the towns that are on the train line that tourists from the north use, although nowadays they all seem to drive.
> 
> ...



My uncle always talks about the "Bennys" In Elizabeth. Jersey gets a bad wrap. I enjoy myself down there. Did a lot of work down there after Sandy and met a lot of awesome people. Great surfing too!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't know what happened to the Wobbly House. In 2006, when we first went there, my daughter and I enjoyed a fabulous meal and even though it wasn't cheap, I didn't mind paying for it. We went back several times after and was never quite satisfied. I am very fussy about how my steak is cooked (esp at $35 a pop!). They even have a description of how it's "supposed" to come out but they obviously don't follow it. When I order a rare steak I expect it to be red and juicy. It comes out barely red and mostly pink with even some grey..That's medium and inexcusable for a place that bills itself as a steak place. 

I have complained and they are gracious about redoing it and even comped me the last time but this time both of our steak were overcooked and then we had to pay extra for the salad bar and it wasn't quite as good. It gets tiresome and irritating to complain so now it's off our list. I guess it's not just me.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 30, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> My uncle always talks about the "Bennys" In Elizabeth. Jersey gets a bad wrap. I enjoy myself down there. Did a lot of work down there after Sandy and met a lot of awesome people. Great surfing too!



There's a lot about the Jersey Shore to like. I'm just not much of a beach person and it's ironic that I wound up spending most of my life living a mile from the beach. I even dislike salt water! Often I'm headed in the opposite direction to camp,hike and kayak in the mountains and rivers during the summer. I love the mountains and have been wanting to relocate for years. Basically I stayed because of the kids and my livelihood is here but in 2 years I'll be free and I plan to pack up and head west. 

I will miss the food and night life but not much else. I will say that I live in one of the nicer areas but I prefer less people and more trees.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> There's a lot about the Jersey Shore to like. I'm just not much of a beach person and it's ironic that I wound up spending most of my life living a mile from the beach. I even dislike salt water! Often I'm headed in the opposite direction to camp,hike and kayak in the mountains and rivers during the summer. I love the mountains and have been wanting to relocate for years. Basically I stayed because of the kids and my livelihood is here but in 2 years I'll be free and I plan to pack up and head west.
> 
> I will miss the food and night life but not much else. I will say that I live in one of the nicer areas but I prefer less people and more trees.



I hear you. I don't like being down there May-August. Way too busy. I spend my time in Ocean Grove. Beautiful little town. But just out of the gate is trashy Neptune. Very odd area but I like it.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 30, 2014)

> I also understand the "Local's" point of view. And, like yourself, I am respectful,thankful and friendly. Over the years, I have met many cool folks and I would say my experience has been positive. I don't enjoy seeing "Don't Jersey Vermont" bumper stickers displayed in lift stations(one at gondola mid station @ Killington and a few other lifts). Seems to be acceptable,which is a shame and,frankly, insulting.I have dumped a lot of money there over a few decades. BUT: I am not so narcissistic or insecure to care enough to take it personal or stop enjoying Vermont and the awesome people Ive met there. Im sure there have been many reasons for their feelings about certain out of state visitors.I just have to win peeps over with my sparkling personality and riding skills once they discover I'm from Joisey.



Unfortunately I can relate to and understand this attitude. When my daughter and I were staying at our hotel at Killington a huge bunch of people from NJ came to stay there for the MLK weekend. They were from a town  just a few miles from my hometown and didn't represent well.

     They pulled up in their huge SUVs in the middle of the night, yelled and talked in loud voices outside everyone's windows that overlooked the parking lot, as well as in the lobby and hallways and basically took over the place. On our last night there, my daughter and I went downstairs to use the hot tub on our last day and pretty much took over the hot tub and pool, letting their kids run wild all over, letting them jump in and out of the hot tub and never giving a thought to anyone else wanting to use the facilities. And they were ridiculously loud. Hate to stay it, but they fit the "Joisy stereotype" disturbingly well. 

     Needless to say we were very glad to be leaving so as not to have to share the MLK weekend with them. I felt sorry for all the other guests there. That's one reason we ski midweek. You get a whole different crowd..as in "local".


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 30, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> I hear you. I don't like being down there May-August. Way too busy. I spend my time in Ocean Grove. Beautiful little town. But just out of the gate is trashy Neptune. Very odd area but I like it.



Ocean Grove is awesome. A mini Cape May. I used to live a 2 towns over and rode my bike there all the time. It was where I went to the beach and my daughter had her first summer job at one of the restaurants. My ex and I talked about living there some day.

But as you pointed out, just down the road is trash...slums, ugly shopping centers, condos, congestion and crime. That's how most of NJ is. There are nice areas but a lot of ugliness in between. At least neighboring Asbury Park is a bit better these days. It wasn't long ago that it was a slum too. In fact, when I was growing up, Ocean Grove was trashy too. We used to call it "Ocean Grave" and the state used to house mental patients in that town. It was once a scary place but the yuppies and gays saved it in the '80s.

The town I live in, isn't on the beach (about 5 miles in) but it's nice, has a similar feel to Ocean Grove and the surrounding area is nice too. I like it better overall.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 30, 2014)

skifree said:


> domenicspizzeria.com
> very good pizza and nice beer list



I will have to try this next year. Usually we go to Outback and enjoy it but this year we tried Ipie, which was so-so and the atmosphere was downright depressing.


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 31, 2014)

What's up with American pie in ludlow vt. Best pizza ever. Never open. I spoke to a waiter at another place a couple miles from them, he said they open when they need too. Nice I guess.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 31, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> What's up with American pie in ludlow vt. Best pizza ever. Never open. I spoke to a waiter at another place a couple miles from them, he said they open when they need too. Nice I guess.



Best pizza ever? No way dude. Not even best pizza in Ludlow. That honor goes to Village Pizza. I guess you like pizza crust to have a cracker like consistency? Me... Not so much. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 31, 2014)

Where's Village Pizza?  On the main drag?


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, closer to Subway IIRC... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 31, 2014)

You know what... I was confusingly American Pie with wicked good pizza (wicked bad IMHO) American Pie is definitely good pizza!  Sorry 'bout dat ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 31, 2014)

All Good @twinplanx, I will have to try Village Pizza.


----------



## skifree (Jan 31, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> I will have to try this next year. Usually we go to Outback and enjoy it but this year we tried Ipie, which was so-so and the atmosphere was downright depressing.


Domenics is across the street from outback. Next to lookout and set back . Blows outback away .
Outback does have the cool beer mug chiller though


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok..will try that for the next time. Maybe IPie is good for delivery but going there to eat was a disappointment. Can't get beer either. It used to be Pizza Jerks and we never went but I read the reviews saying it had new owners and the pizza was great. It was ok, but nothing special. But then again, being from NJ I'm used to great pizza so I'm hard to impress.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 31, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> All Good @twinplanx, I will have to try Village Pizza.



Yeah, its a little more blue-collar I would say. Anything is better than wicked good. That stuff is like pizza on a pita! 


Sorry to derail this thread. Prehaps a ski town pizza thread is necessary... 
Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 31, 2014)

Village Pizza is decent.   Your typical Greek style pie found in most towns...course in Ludlow it's more expensive

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 31, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Sorry to derail this thread. Prehaps a ski town pizza thread is necessary...
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I like this idea....start it up as I have some ideas and always looking for good pies in ski country 

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah pizza thread is a great idea.  I guess we were all hungary: LOL


----------

